# Pack Snack



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Stopped inta dollar tree taday.

I got some a these ta toss in packs:









They ain't a meal, but will make a real tastey snack. Small an not real heavy.

They got a best buy date of 3/14 so good fer quite a spell yet.

Comes with the chicken salad, 4 crackers an a spoon!


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like a good find. I might have to stop into our Dollar Tree one of these days and see what they have.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have been in our Dollar Tree once the whole time I have known of it's existence, and it was not a positive experience. Perhaps it's time to give them another look.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I stop in at least once a week. Find all sorts a prep stuff an first aid supplies.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I went out this weekend and bought a load of medical stuff...ointments, creams, aspirin, acetaminophen, etc. cost total under $20 and I had two very full bags.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I've picked up lots of cheap vitamins there . The bottles where generally smaller quantities and lower doses than you'd get at a drug store or GNC , but the price was right .


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep, I have picked up bags of 24 toothbrushes and bags of 12 to 20 disposable razors for a buck each. You can even get the 1 pound canned hams for a dollar. Small tools that could come in handy in a BOB or GHB, and as was said a whole host of meds and first aid supplies. 

There is all types of food items that you can add to your preps for a buck each and most have a fairly long shelf life just like the snacks that Coot scored. 

Good job on finding those Coot and thanks for reminding me about the stores because they can truly be a gold mine of cheap useful goods, and I reckon I better hit some of the local dollar stores starting tomorrow and see what I can add to my preps or use for my bug out and get home rucks.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I shop at the Dollar Store all the time, but I do NOT buy food there unless it is name brand stuff. If you look at the packaging, most of the food comes from China. I do not trust it.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Our local Walmart has the "Bumble Bee" brand of the same thing for $1.28. My wife likes the ham salad best.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ohhh, ham salad, I like that. I'll have ta look next time I'm in there to see ifin ours carries it. Thanks.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I was lucky yesterday the commissary (military grocery store) was having a sale. They had canned Green Beans 16oz a case for $3.75. DW and I picked up several cases.


----------

